# Are the furry stereotypes true?



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

As much as the media says so, is it true? Please be honest.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say so, but the indiscreet amongst us make it seem like they are. Normally they're the same kind of people who think that trolls are infiltrating the fandom and are engineering its downfall... a load of nonsense. Long story short, more discretion is required.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not sure of all the sterotypes the media makes, they always put so much emphasis on fursuits and use weird terminology. :I


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2012)

You're probably gonna need to be more specific


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 4, 2012)

Examples? We can't really comment unless we have examples. 

Short answer: No.
Long answer: Gonna need some examples here.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Examples? We can't really comment unless we have examples.
> 
> Short answer: No.
> Long answer: Gonna need some examples here.



Probably what most people think, that we're sick perverted bastards that sit in the basement and jerk off to furry porn and hump each other in fursuits.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 4, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Probably what most people think, that we're sick perverted bastards that sit in the basement and jerk off to furry porn and hump each other in fursuits.



Um, no, WE aren't. I'm sure there are people out there that do.
Edit: Curiosity killed the cat. There is an entire subsection of xTube dedicated to fursuits. Ew.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 4, 2012)

The "media" is usually a for profit endeavor and the news portion is less about reporting the news and more about entertaining. They are in competition with each other for market share.  Boring stories about any subject do not sell.  They usually have to find the extreme edges of any thing they â€œreportâ€ on to make some thing that will sell to the general population.  Unfortunately the furry fandom has some elements that provide lots of fodder for these reports.  So NO, most of the things you see in general media are slanted and will show what the writer thinks will sell and while may be factual is not a true portrayal of the whole. I am with KigRatel, a little discretion goes a long way.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 4, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Probably what most people think, that we're sick perverted bastards that sit in the basement and jerk off to furry porn and hump each other in fursuits.



There are a group in the fandom that do these things, but they're still a minority. So really, the stereotypes aren't all true.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Probably what most people think



You mean, "What's a furry?"


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2012)

all stereotypes have their small grain of truth.
furries who have sex in their "murrsuits" do exist. thats a fact. the stereotypical misogyny within the fandom exists as well, just to name two examples.
but this counts for all stereotypes. like gay guys being all about sex. or the "gangsta" black guys. these people do exist. they are a minority but they do exist.
you see, stereotypes work like this:
"normal people", for example furries who behave in a way so that you dont even see that they are part of the fandom, dont do anything special. they dont do anything annoying or weird that the public can talk about. but people who do behave like your stereotypical furfag generate a lot of fuzz (no pun intended). and when others hear about this they reflect it upon the entire group.


----------



## SiLJinned (Aug 4, 2012)

The whole fursuit sex aspect is a minority, although I'd say quite a lot like the drawn porn aspect of it, whether they are in it for the sex or not. And then there's the third of the community where they don't like/have no interest in the porn. From my experience I'd say that's fairly accurate (I don't really care for whether people like it or not, although I'll admit the sexual aspects can become too prominent at times, alienating some people who just enjoy anthro animals, but have no interest in that type of stuff. This is not necessarily the so-called "trolls" fault, like the persecution complex furries want to believe.). The media focuses too much on fursuits, otherkin and conventions, whether it be sexual or not.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> The "media" is usually a for profit endeavor and the news portion is less about reporting the news and more about entertaining. They are in competition with each other for market share.  Boring stories about any subject do not sell.  They usually have to find the extreme edges of any thing they â€œreportâ€ on to make some thing that will sell to the general population.  Unfortunately the furry fandom has some elements that provide lots of fodder for these reports.  So NO, most of the things you see in general media are slanted and will show what the writer thinks will sell and while may be factual is not a true portrayal of the whole. I am with KigRatel, a little discretion goes a long way.



This makes so much much sense to me now. I've seen a lot of things on dA that show things like "FURRY = PERVERT" and send links with graphs that show what furries think. But the thing is, how do you know if they are lying or not? So now that I've read this it makes it more clear. c:


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2012)

Also: Here's an article that's not all "LOL LOOK AT THESE CRAZY FUCKS". They do exist!


----------



## FM3THOU (Aug 4, 2012)

From my personal experience in, they are all true. But not in such a universal way. The stereotypes you see on TV do not exist so much in the real world in great number. However on the internet and in certain fetish art circles and roleplay areas it can get pretty nasty and absurd. What makes it worse is that there is no reason it should be that bad, its like someone took all their brains.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Also: Here's an article that's not all "LOL LOOK AT THESE CRAZY FUCKS". They do exist!



I've seen a video too. I think it was on MTV. I can't remember. It's a shame they didn't even watch it. They went straight to saying "OMG SICK FUCK GO KILL YOURSELF LOL". It's saddens me for people to be so closed minded.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

FM3THOU said:


> From my personal experience in, they are all true. But not in such a universal way. The stereotypes you see on TV do not exist so much in the real world in great number. However on the internet and in certain fetish art circles and roleplay areas it can get pretty nasty and absurd. What makes it worse is that there is no reason it should be that bad, its like someone took all their brains.



I guess it just depends on how you see it and from personal experience. I went to Anthrocon 2012 and saw little to nothing. :/


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Also: Here's an article that's not all "LOL LOOK AT THESE CRAZY FUCKS". They do exist!


 Just like I said what would have been a boring article about two people plotting to kill.  Let's just spice it up with those "horrible" fur suiters.  Do you really think that had they met on a gardening website there would have been a big article about horrible gardeners?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> Just like I said what would have been a boring article about two people plotting to kill.  Let's just spice it up with those "horrible" fur suiters.  Do you really think that had they met on a gardening website there would have been a big article about horrible gardeners?



Please quote the part where it calls them "horrible". Or anything derogatory of that nature.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 4, 2012)

It doesn't I was thinking of the writers possible mindset and internal dialog.  But it still stands that had it been a couple of gardeners there would have been no story beyond the plotting to kill and conviction.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 4, 2012)

The stereotype isn't true for all, but yeah there are a lot of freaks out there in the fandom.
However that's the same for most fandoms, however furries put it in the open more often due the fandom having a reputation of being accepting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> Just like I said what would have been a boring article about two people plotting to kill.  Let's just spice it up with those "horrible" fur suiters.  Do you really think that had they met on a gardening website there would have been a big article about horrible gardeners?



I believe the article was actually made in response to previous media hype, in order to show 'no they're not all criminally insane,'. Thus why it's part of the magzine section rather than main news.

Usually the BBC is quite levelheaded.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> It doesn't I was thinking of the writers possible mindset and internal dialog.



So what you're saying is that the article is fine but _maybe_ the person who wrote it _thought_ we were freaks. Okay then. 



cobalt-blue said:


> But it still stands that had it been a couple of gardeners there would have been no story beyond the plotting to kill and conviction.



Well no shit. Everyone already knows what a gardener is and what they do. Are you being this obtuse on purpose?


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> The stereotype isn't true for all, but yeah there are a lot of freaks out there in the fandom.
> However that's the same for most fandoms, however furries put it in the open more often due the fandom having a reputation of being accepting.


Isn't it for some people also "Look at me look at me I'm special!"? It's the only reason why people would admit to being zoophiles, na'vikin, and softpaw readers. It happens in anime too, except more underground because there's less hugbox.

One of the few mostly true stereotypes is that furries seem to not like drawing people, at least from what I've seen on main site. I realize FA is a furry site, but still. If people want to get far with art, they shouldn't specialize in one genre. They have to be comfortable drawing things they might not be interested in.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Well no shit. Everyone already knows what a gardener is and what they do. Are you being this obtuse on purpose?



No it's subtleties. Your editor gives you the assignment to write about Furrys. (Case 1) You don't like furrys, so you segue into the topic by using a case of a criminal conviction of two people who just happen to be furrys (most peoples minds are already biased against anything out of the ordinary and this just reinforces this).   (Case2) You like furrys, you wait for a Con to come of some other positive action   (the con giving to charity, fursuiters going to children's hospital) to segue into the story.  Both stories have the same factual content, but the bias of the reporter shows through in small but significant ways.



 I don't think the writer would start a story about gardening with a segue about a criminal conviction of a couple of gardeners.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes they are all true, every single one of them.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Isn't it for some people also "Look at me look at me I'm special!"? It's the only reason why people would admit to being zoophiles, na'vikin, and softpaw readers. It happens in anime too, except more underground because there's less hugbox.



I agree with this, I've seen it happen a few times.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> One of the few mostly true stereotypes is that furries seem to not like drawing people, at least from what I've seen on main site. I realize FA is a furry site, but still. If people want to get far with art, they shouldn't specialize in one genre. They have to be comfortable drawing things they might not be interested in.



I hate drawing people mainly because I suck at them. But I'm still practicing. :U


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> No it's subtleties. Your editor gives you the assignment to write about Furrys...



And why do you think that was in the first place? Do you think someone just suddenly thought, "Hey, you know what, we haven't written anything about furries"? No. That story was published, a side-note was made about them meeting on a furry website, no one knew what the fuck a furry was, so _then _in comes the article. It's in the very first line!



> A court case where the two defendants met on a "furry" website has put the spotlight in this little-known world



Did they then rape and pillage this "little-known world" for amusing tales to make it as sensational as possible? No. They actually seemed to do some research and published what is probably one of the most unbiased articles on the fandom you're ever likely to see from a major news source.

Give the persecution complex a rest.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 4, 2012)

As you wish.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe furries wouldn't get such a bad rep if they didn't spread their emo/yiffy/whatever crap to non furry sites.
I reported so many different furfags on facebook for posting porn on their feed after they added me, tagging me in furfag porn(Good thing I have to approve it first).
It's also sad how many pages there are for "Yiff", interests such as "Pawing off" and those people who put "Cumdumpster" at Furry Sex Club as their job. ON FACEBOOK.
Goddamn, keep that shit to adult sites such as Fetlife or FX.
Also the emo drama they tend to post on all kinds of non-furry forums such as Star Trek Online official forums and other damn places.
Not to mention the people complaining about how they can't go to cons because they don't WANT to look for a job. Also those people who bed for money for food while they spend lot's of cash on artwork and cons.
https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Tumbles_the_Stairdragon
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bart_Bervoets
https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Allan
ETC ETC ETC

After years of dealing with emofurs/babyfurs and general other undesirables spread drama all over the communities I used to and the ones I still help run and participate in it gets tiresome. This is why I like FAF, the general people here don't follow the "WE MUST ACCEPT ANYONE REGARDLESS IF THEY CAUSE DRAMA OR SHIT DIAPERS" mentality most furry communities public have. FAF people have the balls to say fuck that shit against terrible terrible people and FAF is more or less sane compared to the rest of the furry fandom.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Maybe furries wouldn't get such a bad rep if they didn't spread their emo/yiffy/whatever crap to non furry sites.
> I reported so many different furfags on facebook for posting porn on their feed after they added me, tagging me in furfag porn(Good thing I have to approve it first).
> It's also sad how many pages there are for "Yiff", interests such as "Pawing off" and those people who put "Cumdumpster" at Furry Sex Club as their job. ON FACEBOOK.
> Goddamn, keep that shit to adult sites such as Fetlife or FX.
> ...



This should go towards bronies more then furries to be honest. Christ, you DO NOT want to know how many bronies said they are cloppers so openly, turned around and say "I'M NOT A SICK FUCK" and turn around and call all furries sick fucks. Christ at least the yiffers can keep their yiff to themselves better then cloppers can with their clop. But let's not bring them into this topic too much.

I think furries and the accepting everyone thing is them treating everyone equally, which I can see why they would do that, but it does have it's limits.


----------



## Streetcircus (Aug 4, 2012)

They're true enough to justify their existence. People have adopted these stereotypes for a reason, and they are right to do it.


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 4, 2012)

The squeaky wheel gets the grease, they are a vocal minority. Every group has them. Look at Christians, most are just average people but the annoying cunts get on TV.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> They're true enough to justify their existence. People have adopted these stereotypes for a reason, and they are right to do it.



Yes, like the stereotypes about black people and jews. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Probably what most people think, that we're sick perverted bastards that sit in the basement and jerk off to furry porn and hump each other in fursuits.


All.day.long.


----------



## Streetcircus (Aug 4, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, like the stereotypes about black people and jews. :V



No, not like race or religion. Not like that at all.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 4, 2012)

Everysingle stereotype is true, you should feel ashamed of your self OP


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 4, 2012)

Some r true. Not all of us r dogfuckers but basically all of us enjoy yiff and I'm pretty sure anyone that has a fursuit has had a sexual experience in it at least once.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> No, not like race or religion. Not like that at all.



Arguing that people are 'right to' project stereotypes that are inaccurate is pathetic. They are epistemologically *wrong* to do so, and if there's some moral function by which the combined masochism of a group that believes it deserves to be portrayed inaccurately as a motivation to adhear to social standards, it is so contorted from reality that it's clearly just an excuse to motivate mob behaviour. 

Reality deserves prominence.

If someone believes most furries to be sex offenders or zoophiles, despite this not being the case, they are *not* justified.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Some r true. Not all of us r dogfuckers but basically all of us enjoy yiff and I'm pretty sure anyone that has a fursuit has had a sexual experience in it at least once.


Nope.  Not into yiff and never even thought about fucking in my suit.  Never happened, never will happen.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 4, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, like the stereotypes about black people and jews. :V


Sometimes its hilarious though, a buddy of mine got shot at the KFC(bullet euhm how do you say it, wounded him slightly) and well this http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/31/kool-aid-gun-fight-shooting-detroit_n_1559612.html


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Sometimes its hilarious though, a buddy of mine got shot at the KFC(bullet euhm how do you say it, wounded him slightly) and well this http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/31/kool-aid-gun-fight-shooting-detroit_n_1559612.html



My innocent mind thought that a kool-aid gun fight would be super-soakers full of koolaid, but nope, live ammunition.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

You call yourself a furry, you made a rudimentary fursona, you have a profile on FA....
....and you ask* this *question?

(No)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> As much as the media says so, is it true? Please be honest.



Name one instance where a stereotype was proven to be completely true.

Just one.


----------



## Streetcircus (Aug 4, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Arguing that people are 'right to' project stereotypes that are inaccurate is pathetic. They are epistemologically *wrong* to do so, and if there's some moral function by which the combined masochism of a group that believes it deserves to be portrayed inaccurately as a motivation to adhear to social standards, it is so contorted from reality that it's clearly just an excuse to motivate mob behaviour.
> 
> Reality deserves prominence.
> 
> If someone believes most furries to be sex offenders or zoophiles, despite this not being the case, they are *not* justified.



"Whatever floats your boat." Is that not the philosophy adopted by the furry fandom? That mentality breeds the undesirable behavior that places furries on the lowest rung of the nerd hierarchy. Furries not only enable people to openly draw crude images of vore and pokemon BDSM, but they seem to encourage it. Not all of us reflect the stereotypes, but we are all responsible for them.

Secondly, I don't see it as some great injustice that people who fantasize about animal people are somewhat inaccurately portrayed by popular perception. It's a dumb hobby, and no one is entitled to absolute consideration based on it.

Thirdly, you appear to be very anti-popularity. Did you perhaps wear a lot of black lipstick and piercings in high school? I personally fitted in very well with my peers and was well-accepted. I guess I don't have the same bleeding-heart sentimentality towards outcasts that you do. Different perceptions from different people, I suppose.


----------



## Bread (Aug 5, 2012)

What is a furry ? A miserable pile of fur!


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 5, 2012)

Bread said:


> What is a furry ? A miserable pile of fur!



No no, you must say it with class, and with the suave deep voice that befits such a lord of vampires!

Ahem!


*What is a Furry? A miserable little pile of fetishes!*


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Nope.  Not into yiff and never even thought about fucking in my suit.  Never happened, never will happen.


Then explain post #36.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 5, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> *What is a Furry? A miserable little pile of fetishes!*



Enough talk.  *Have at you!*


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You call yourself a furry, you made a rudimentary fursona, you have a profile on FA....
> ....and you ask* this *question?
> 
> (No)



Because I've been pushed to leave this fandom. There is just so much hate and misunderstanding.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 5, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Name one instance where a stereotype was proven to be completely true.
> 
> Just one.


As a species, we humans are smelly, ignorant blobs. We revel in our stupidity.


----------



## EmberGryphon (Aug 5, 2012)

Fursecution! =D



Elim Garak said:


> It's also sad how many pages there are for "Yiff", interests such as "Pawing off" and those people who put "Cumdumpster" at Furry Sex Club as their job. ON FACEBOOK.



Ohgodohgod that is hilarious. xD "If there was one thing I'd want irl acquaintances, family, prospective employers, and anyone with a reason to Google my name to know, it HAS to be my ability to receive imaginary body fluids from internet-animals, and my successful history of doing so!"

As people have said already, yeah, furry stereotypes are totally true for some furries. As a generalization, not at all; for most people it's just a silly, fun hobby and not a description of our sex lives or spiritual beliefs or really affecting our irl selves much at all. But there are definitely those who adhere. You can be offended by it, put off by it, or really friggin' amused by... er, most of it (animal abuse is much less amusing than fursuit sex), but that doesn't really change the fact that people with opinions tend to try and get those opinions reaffirmed rather than challenging them, and there are plenty of people eager to reaffirm negative views of the fandom in its whole.
Again, imo, most of it is harmless. The porn is harmless, humping in fursuits is harmless, and if they get a person's engine goin', power to them. *shrugs* Just... act the way you want people to think of you, and don't worry too much about the activities of other people who share an interest in anthro critters with you? 



> I'm pretty sure anyone that has a fursuit has had a sexual experience in it at least once.


...Huh. o_o


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Then explain post #36.


How about you explain how someone didn't install their lawl card todizzle?HRRRRMMMMM?


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> How about you explain how someone didn't install there lawl card.



What's a lawl card? I'll Google it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll google your face.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

That's not possible,apparently you don't understand the internet.  Lawl is a greeting card company.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2012)

Chocolate rain my friend, chocolate rain


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Chocolate rain my friend, chocolate rain


WTF? I've heard of acid rain but not chocolate rain. You are a confused bat.


----------



## Bread (Aug 5, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> No no, you must say it with class, and with the suave deep voice that befits such a lord of vampires!
> 
> Ahem!
> 
> ...


*

Die, monster! You don't belong in this world!*


----------



## badlands (Aug 5, 2012)

stereotypes don't just wink into existence. they form because some people are like that.

my opinion is that some people aren't happy unless the feel persecuted by large numbers of other people so they go looking to get trolled various sites. thereby building the stereotype through their actions


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread reminded me of this.





This would show how mistaken people are who barely know the fandom.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

WhiteSuburban said:


> This thread reminded me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit that is funny.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 5, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Because I've been pushed to leave this fandom.


By who, over what?  More detail might help.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> By who, over what?  More detail might help.



Mainly the drama and all the hate, I can't do anything with someone  going "U SIK FUK KILL URSELF U GAY FGGOT". I've also been bullied in  school about this.

This is why I asked this, I've looked at surveys furries took and they  seem to be against the stereotype. Though people keep hating. Am I  missing something?


----------



## ZerX (Aug 5, 2012)

if you're talking about it at school and doing furry things when you are around other people than that can be a problem.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

ZerX said:


> if you're talking about it at school and doing furry things when you are around other people that can be a problem.



I don't really talk about it, though my friends bring up stuff about it. Sometimes in school friends will ask me things like "Hey why did you change your fursona" and I get that look at people around me. :/ I was bullied a few times but they got caught and it stopped.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 5, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Though people keep hating. Am I  missing something?



There will always be haters, people that will always be put off by ANYTHING different or odd.  They go around looking for others to put down in the false belief that by putting others down they are rising higher.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> There will always be haters, people that will always be put off by ANYTHING different or odd.  They go around looking for others to put down in the false belief that by putting others down they are rising higher.



True, very true actually.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> "Whatever floats your boat." Is that not the philosophy adopted by the furry fandom? That mentality breeds the undesirable behavior that places furries on the lowest rung of the nerd hierarchy. Furries not only enable people to openly draw crude images of vore and pokemon BDSM, but they seem to encourage it. Not all of us reflect the stereotypes, but we are all responsible for them.
> 
> Secondly, I don't see it as some great injustice that people who fantasize about animal people are somewhat inaccurately portrayed by popular perception. It's a dumb hobby, and no one is entitled to absolute consideration based on it.
> 
> Thirdly, you appear to be very anti-popularity. Did you perhaps wear a lot of black lipstick and piercings in high school? I personally fitted in very well with my peers and was well-accepted. I guess I don't have the same bleeding-heart sentimentality towards outcasts that you do. Different perceptions from different people, I suppose.



Oh my gosh people are drawing crude images! D: whatever shall we do!? ...It's so trivial. 

I didn't wear blacklipstick or piercings, in fact my school had a uniform so we all dressed exactly the same, my point is that pandering to popular perception or thinking inaccurate percpetions are fine if they describe people you don't like is a terrible philosophy. x3


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 5, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> This is why I asked this, I've looked at surveys furries took and they  seem to be against the stereotype. Though people keep hating. Am I  missing something?


People like things to flame and mock, thus they like the negative stereotypes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm sure the nutfurs exist (pedos and zoos). I personally only see the regular idiots that give the fandom a bad name. Generally harmless law abiding joes, but just say some incredibly stupid shit. I had someone ask me if they could literally _date_ a character I had as though she was real and I was her father. lolwut!? Check some of the old condemned threads around here...you'll find a few that greatly explain what I mean more than I could put in words.

So yeah, the stereotypes are technically true when speaking about a minuscule portion of the fandom. Not universal. Last I checked, I don't have Thor in my closet.

EDIT: I see White Suburban really likes that comic. But, who doesn't? You should sig it. :3


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 5, 2012)

The nuts exist in every fandom. Anime has creepy loli hentai, but that's kept undergrond. Here you have nut furs out in the open saying, "hiya, I'm a zoophile babyfur! No fursecuting comments plz." I don't get that. Even with the hugbox, why should all this be so open?


----------



## ZerX (Aug 5, 2012)

_Turn ons
Some things that turn me on are, watersports, fursuits, cute furrys, and plushies.

Turn offs
*Humans*

Ideal partner
*Someone who lives in there fursuit 24/7 and never shows there human body*._

Haha furries


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 5, 2012)

ZerX said:


> _Turn ons
> Some things that turn me on are, watersports, fursuits, cute furrys, and plushies.
> 
> Turn offs
> ...


You got that from mainsite didn't you :/
Sometimes I wonder if FA needs an 18 or older entrance page.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I'm sure the nutfurs exist (pedos and zoos). I  personally only see the regular idiots that give the fandom a bad name.  Generally harmless law abiding joes, but just say some incredibly stupid  shit. I had someone ask me if they could literally _date_ a  character I had as though she was real and I was her father. lolwut!?  Check some of the old condemned threads around here...you'll find a few  that greatly explain what I mean more than I could put in words.
> 
> So yeah, the stereotypes are technically true when speaking about a  minuscule portion of the fandom. Not universal. Last I checked, I don't  have Thor in my closet.
> 
> EDIT: I see White Suburban really likes that comic. But, who doesn't? You should sig it. :3



I guess some furries are like that, but what fandom doesn't have  idiots? I understand the furry fandom a little more now, it just has a  bad rep that will probably never go away. 




ZerX said:


> _Turn ons
> Some things that turn me on are, watersports, fursuits, cute furrys, and plushies.
> 
> Turn offs
> ...



I once had someone ask me what my fetish was on YouTube, but I think he was just trolling.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 5, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't wear blacklipstick or piercings, in fact my school had a uniform so we all dressed exactly the same,



Oh, Fallow, you didn't have to dignify that part with a response...I just laughed at the "fitted in" part. XD

So, on topic: This thread is kinda've a wierd one to me. Are stereotypes true? Seems some ppl believe they are in part. Hmmmm. 

Let's just say for the sake of agrument that I believe all chestnuts are lazy...it's not a popular stereotype, but one I (for the purpose of this thread) believe. If there is truth behind all stereotypes then they *must *be. Even if its one I just made up.

Get a job, you deadbeat castaneas!!!!


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Oh, Fallow, you didn't have to dignify that part with a response...I just laughed at the "fitted in" part. XD
> 
> So, on topic: This thread is kinda've a wierd one to me. Are stereotypes true? Seems some ppl believe they are in part. Hmmmm.
> 
> ...



I believe that some stereotypes about furries are true. Like how they are gay. Most furries are gay. But if someone hates furries because they are gay than that's just homophobic and that will backfire on them.


I *do not* believe that most furries are into yiff. Some of them, yes, but not all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> I believe that some stereotypes about furries are true. Like how they are gay. Most furries are gay. But if someone hates furries because they are gay than that's just homophobic and that will backfire on them.
> 
> 
> I *do not* believe that most furries are into yiff. Some of them, yes, but not all.



Conversely a majority of furries aren't 'completely homosexual' [not sure if the gay stereotype includes bisexuality etcetera?] whereas a majority have some form of sexual interest, although mild interests seem to be much more popular compared to avid interests when individuals are asked to rate their level of interest out of 10, there's 20% who say '1' which I assume means no interest and the other 80% generally decrease towards '10'. 

[referencing furry survey and wikipedia] 

I'd say of all the stereotypes these are _probably_ the most accurate, which I suppose makes them more irritating for individuals who don't fall in one or either of those catergories.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Conversely a majority of furries aren't 'completely homosexual' [not sure if the gay stereotype includes bisexuality etcetera?] whereas a majority have some form of sexual interest, although mild interests seem to be much more popular compared to avid interests when individuals are asked to rate their level of interest out of 10, there's 20% who say '1' which I assume means no interest and the other 80% generally decrease towards '10'.
> 
> [referencing furry survey and wikipedia]
> 
> I'd say of all the stereotypes these are _probably_ the most accurate, which I suppose makes them more irritating for individuals who don't fall in one or either of those catergories.



Where did you see these at? Wikipedia says 2002 (I think?) time has changed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> Where did you see these at? Wikipedia says 2002 (I think?) time has changed.



I referenced the furry survey 2012. http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php I appreciate asking individuals 'how important is sex' is ambiguous, as it does not necessarily imply yiff, though from other sources the general implication seems to be 'a majority of furries have _some form_ of fetishistic interest, more often mild than extreme,'. 

The reason this stereotype, although having more weight to it than others, creates friction is that some outsiders percieve it to be 'all furries have an extreme fetishistic interest,', rather than 'a significant portion have a mild or moderate interest'.

[this is even the case intra-fandom according to the survey, as it seems furries are more likely to consider _other _fans more sexual than they are themselves]


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I referenced the furry survey 2012. http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php I appreciate asking individuals 'how important is sex' is ambiguous, as it does not necessarily imply yiff, though from other sources the general implication seems to be 'a majority of furries have _some form_ of fetishistic interest, more often mild than extreme,'.
> 
> The reason this stereotype, although having more weight to it than others, creates friction is that some outsiders percieve it to be 'all furries have an extreme fetishistic interest,', rather than 'a significant portion have a mild or moderate interest'.
> 
> [this is even the case intra-fandom according to the survey, as it seems furries are more likely to consider _other _fans more sexual than they are themselves]



So what is this saying? o:


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> So what is this saying? o:



Most furries like yiff at least a little bit, but stereotypes probably exaggerate this. 

I've personally a sneaking suspicion that in the same fashion people who constantly bash gays are more likely to be homosexual themselves- and they're projecting their own dissonance, that outsiders who are keen to exaggerate the prominense of yiff in the fandom are probably more likely to be projecting an interest they have themselves. 

I think that's the case with lots of groups, that outsiders who identify project that interest onto the group to test the reaction of their peers. [this is only my personal suspicion though]


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Most furries like yiff at least a little bit, but stereotypes probably exaggerate this.
> 
> I've personally a sneaking suspicion that in the same fashion people who constantly bash gays are more likely to be homosexual themselves- and they're projecting their own dissonance, that outsiders who are keen to exaggerate the prominense of yiff in the fandom are probably more likely to be projecting an interest they have themselves.
> 
> I think that's the case with lots of groups, that outsiders who identify project that interest onto the group to test the reaction of their peers. [this is only my personal suspicion though]



I see now...


To be honest I think the reason of this is because the majority of furries are in their 20's or even younger, and let's face it, you know how college kids can be when it comes to sex.


The info I learned from this is quite interesting. If you have anymore feel free to tell. O:


----------



## Streetcircus (Aug 5, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Most furries like yiff at least a little bit, but stereotypes probably exaggerate this.
> 
> 
> I've personally a sneaking suspicion that in the same fashion people who constantly bash gays are more likely to be homosexual themselves- and they're projecting their own dissonance, that outsiders who are keen to exaggerate the prominense of yiff in the fandom are probably more likely to be projecting an interest they have themselves.
> ...



I don't really think so. I find myself in a similar position when I see fat fetish groups on DeviantArt. I simply think it's tacky, thoughtless, and gross. I truly have no interest in drawing crude images of fat women with food dribbling all over themselves. I find it repulsive. It's easy for me to sympathize with people who feel that way towards furries. I often feel that way about them myself, even though I'm already a member of the fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't really think so. I find myself in a similar position when I see fat fetish groups on DeviantArt. I simply think it's tacky, thoughtless, and gross. I truly have no interest in drawing crude images of fat women with food dribbling all over themselves. I find it repulsive. It's easy for me to sympathize with people who feel that way towards furries. I often feel that way about them myself, even though I'm already a member of the fandom.



I was only speculating a probability, a single anecdote would neither prove or disprove this. In any case projection isn't traditionally conscious, not that I'm claiming you personally have any interest in groups you are compulsively disgusted by.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 5, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I referenced the furry survey 2012. http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php I appreciate asking individuals 'how important is sex' is ambiguous, as it does not necessarily imply yiff, though from other sources the general implication seems to be 'a majority of furries have _some form_ of fetishistic interest, more often mild than extreme,'.
> 
> The reason this stereotype, although having more weight to it than others, creates friction is that some outsiders percieve it to be 'all furries have an extreme fetishistic interest,', rather than 'a significant portion have a mild or moderate interest'.
> 
> [this is even the case intra-fandom according to the survey, as it seems furries are more likely to consider _other _fans more sexual than they are themselves]


The conclusion of this survey:
Fandom is pretty much a sausage fest.
Most of them would go balls deep with the same gender.
Most of them are Anarchists(Non-conformists in the back seat of their mothers minivan, or against big corp while sipping starbucks).Also dayum, I expected more Authoritarians like me.
Some of them really want to become the other gender or the inbetween option.
Most of them are teens, lots of kids as well so it seems.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 7, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Some r true. Not all of us r dogfuckers but basically all of us enjoy yiff and I'm pretty sure anyone that has a fursuit has had a sexual experience in it at least once.



Troll.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2012)

On the subject of the stereotype that all furries are fursuiters and that all fursuiters enjoy fursuit sex, I think this is a prime example of the projection I mentioned earlier. 

If you ask people who do not identify themselves as furry a large number _have_ considered the eroticism of dressing up or behaving like an animal for sexual reasons, afterall animalistic interpretations of sexuality exist in abundence outside the fandom in the general population. 
 Hence I think when people hear about furrydom they identify with this aspect most readily because it's already familiar to them and represents burried interests quite a lot of people outside the fandom actually have, whereas it's not as intuitive to identify the diversity of other reasons why furries are involved in the fandom or consider that if all furries really did sculpt an identity, community, art costume, even a lifestyle etcetera all for the soul purpose of sex that they'd need an average labedo the size of mars. x3


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

I never really see furries outside of the internet, i even though none existed in the UK lol.
From a couple of clips here and there like TV shows just an emphasis on fursuiting and making us look wierd.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I never really see furries outside of the internet, i even though none existed in the UK lol.
> From a couple of clips here and there like TV shows just an emphasis on fursuiting and making us look wierd.



I thought there were none- or very very few- in the UK too then BAM I found out there were several in my local area. It just seems that they were all secretive too- now that's a stereotype which could be applied with a small error margin.


----------



## j'skar (Aug 10, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> I've seen a video too. I think it was on MTV. I can't remember. It's a shame they didn't even watch it. They went straight to saying "OMG SICK FUCK GO KILL YOURSELF LOL". It's saddens me for people to be so closed minded.



well thats mtv, and i hate that channel because all of the people are total douche bags on every show.
what you said happened doesn't surprise me, the shows are retarded and they all include a bunch of douche bags.


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm surprised to see so many Minnesotans! Guess it makes sense, what with that horrible cold and all! Pardon my joking about, if you kindly would.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Most furries like yiff at least a little bit, but stereotypes probably exaggerate this.
> 
> I've personally a sneaking suspicion that in the same fashion people who constantly bash gays are more likely to be homosexual themselves- and they're projecting their own dissonance, that outsiders who are keen to exaggerate the prominense of yiff in the fandom are probably more likely to be projecting an interest they have themselves.
> 
> I think that's the case with lots of groups, that outsiders who identify project that interest onto the group to test the reaction of their peers. [this is only my personal suspicion though]



If I read that correctly, what you're saying is that someone who bashes "X idea" because popular belief says that "X idea" is weird/scary/perverted/whatever, is really trying to cover an interest in "X idea" because peer pressure says that if you agree with "X Idea" you're weird/scary/perverted/whatever. 
I personally believe that while there may be furries who fit the stereotype, that a majority do not and therefore the stereotypes about furries are not true for a large portion of the fandom. Think about FA for a second. Which are you more likely to remember? 
A) a decently drawn, non-adult rated image of [Insert species here
 or
 B) a well drawn (say the equivalent of Jacques Louis David) pornographic image of [Insert same species here] that's "right up your alley" in interests? 
This isn't to say that there aren't any good furry artists that don't draw porn, but that both outsiders and even certain furries are more likely to remember something that interests them than a decent image of something that doesn't and thus those furries who take the survey could possibly think that the fandom is more about porn/yiff than it really is.
(Sorry if you got lost in my typed out thoughts)
Here's another question, what do you first think of when you think of FurAffinity (other than furries)?


----------



## SiLJinned (Aug 11, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Sometimes I wonder if FA needs an 18 or older entrance page.



That won't work. People will still lie their age. I mean come on, who really goes "OH, I must be 18 or older, better go press the back button and come back until I'm 18!". It's more like "I'm curious as hell and I want to see anyway, so then I click past and look in terror, even though my eyes burn I can't stop looking at it" or "I know what sex is already, I don't need to be at least 18 to acknowledge it". Except if you're at work/school, it's likely they'll go past it anyway.


----------



## Leyland (Aug 12, 2012)

Stereotypes usually come from the few who call attention to themselves. And, honestly the furry fandom doesn't get that much media coverage. It's a weird thing that most people who don't come from the internets don't know anything about. The small amount of coverage it does get usually gravitates toward the bad side of the fandom cause that's deemed a better story. It's easier to exploit.


----------



## PieCreature (Aug 12, 2012)

They are true...for a minority of people.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 13, 2012)

Leyland said:


> Stereotypes usually come from the few who call attention to themselves. And, honestly the furry fandom doesn't get that much media coverage. It's a weird thing that most people who don't come from the internets don't know anything about. The small amount of coverage it does get usually gravitates toward the bad side of the fandom cause that's deemed a better story. It's easier to exploit.



The simple truth is that no one cares about the next way nerds pass their time. It's a question of newsworthiness.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2012)

please let me use exactly no brain power to think about that....

No.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Aug 16, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> As much as the media says so, is it true? Please be honest.


For some *individuals*, yes. For the greater community as a whole? no.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2012)

Serrion said:


> If I read that correctly, what you're saying is that someone who bashes "X idea" because popular belief says that "X idea" is weird/scary/perverted/whatever, is really trying to cover an interest in "X idea" because peer pressure says that if you agree with "X Idea" you're weird/scary/perverted/whatever.
> I personally believe that while there may be furries who fit the stereotype, that a majority do not and therefore the stereotypes about furries are not true for a large portion of the fandom. Think about FA for a second. Which are you more likely to remember?
> A) a decently drawn, non-adult rated image of [Insert species here
> or
> ...



Yes
In addition I'm referencing psychological projection. It's a documented behaviour by which people project elements of themselves onto others: If you criticise a trait of test subjects they will percieve that trait more strongly _in others_ whilst failing to recognise the trait in _themselves_. The test subjects have effectively projected the criticism away from themselves.
This appears to be the case in many accusations of promiscuity or perversion in my view. Perhaps psychological projection or 'scapegoating' explains why the world's dominant religions often solve their moral problems with sacrifices of animals or people who others can project their feelings of inadaqaucy onto. 

I'm more likely to remember B), both us humans and our fellow primates prefer violent or sexual images. I agree with what you're saying, more sensationalist and 'extreme' behaviour is much more distinct and recogniseable than muted or more subdued behaviour. 

Other than furries Furaffinity makes me think of artists trolls and teenagers.


----------



## AlexStone (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess that depends because someone will always fit the stereotypes. However, the media likes to represent furries as people who are always in costume wanting to have sex through costumes and who like furpiles maybe as someone into be*st*ality (eww). 

There are some out there things like someone said in an earlier post, but its just a small portion.

The majority of the fandom is not out there. In every fandom you will have people who are out there and those are usually the ones that grab media attention because the media thrives on sensationalism.


----------



## ZerX (Aug 18, 2012)

_I'm a gay furry. I'm not attracted to guys unless they're in a furry  suit. I want to be a real fox, not just a guy in a suit, for sexual  reasons. Last night I was fantisizing about being a gay fox with a  boyfriend, which I then propose to. I look at gay furry art everyday. I  would do anything to be a fox with a fox boyfriend

_loled hard at this one. awesome


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> To be honest I think the reason of this is because the majority of furries are in their 20's or even younger, and let's face it, you know how college kids can be when it comes to sex.



Age is not a good excuse for perversion. The way I see it, if someone is perverted, it's because they're perverted, not because they're X years old.


----------



## Nadrick (Aug 19, 2012)

i second this, im only 19 and im not looking to go screw around in a fursuit or anything really,

i find being a furry fun and i honestly just enjoy the people and the community  

sadly sterotypes have had a negative on me, i lost friends who i told i was a furry because they thought all i did was watch porn and hump in a weird suit all day and they did not wanna be associated with me because of it


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 19, 2012)

No and a bit of yes at the same time. There are people who fit perfectly into stereotypes but those people don't make up a majority of the fandom. The problem with furry is that the sexual aspect has been blown way out of proportion basically since it's inception. I believe these stereotypes to be more prevalent because of how furries react when someone accuses them of these things. They tend to get very defensive and act as though any mention of anything negative means that person is out to hurt them and the fandom. This causes them to lash out at them which in turn causes people to have negative feelings towards furries. This fandom would be much better if people would just learn to stay levelheaded and not act like everyone is out to get them. Every fandom faces stereotypes but furries are easily one of the worst at handling them. The best way I have ever heard anyone describe furry was as an interest in cartoon animals and they just kept it at that. All to often I see furries explaining what furry is by getting defensive and then mentioning how it's not about sex; guess what that makes people think it's about sex. It's things like that that perpetuate these stereotypes.

TLDNR: Stereotypes about furries are probably more believed than in any other fandom because most furries don't know how to keep their mouths shut and not to go on a Crusade every time someone badmouths the fandom.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

Being a fursuiter I find it highly offensive about the whole "you have a suit therefor you must fuck in it" attitude.  Fuck you, and fuck your theories.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Being a fursuiter I find it highly offensive about the whole "you have a suit therefor you must fuck in it" attitude.  Fuck you, and fuck your theories.



It's understandable to be pissed off when your placed in a group, Lord knows I hate being stereotyped as a gay neckbeard, but the thing is lashing out at them isn't really the answer, if anything it just makes it worse. I've heard many times were people were actually wondering about what furry is and when they ask about sexual stuff, like murrsuits, they got yelled at or the furry explaining gets defensive and, way more often then it should happen, belligerent. Newsflash that makes it out like you have something to hide. Sometimes its best to just get a thicker skin about all these things, yeah it sucks but yelling at someone is just going to make it worse. It's best just to calmly explain what furry is rather than what it isn't and if someone asks if you fuck in a suit for the love of God don't take it as a personal insult and start becoming verbally abusive. I've heard this happening many times before and it's because of things of that nature that people hate us.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

True, so very true.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 19, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> I've heard many times were people were actually wondering about what furry is and when they ask about sexual stuff, like murrsuits, they got yelled at or the furry explaining gets defensive and, way more often then it should happen, belligerent,



I think that's more to do with the tone of the person asking the question than anything. More often than not, I've heard non-furries who ask these kinds of questions also ask the furry in question whether _they_ do those things. Natural assumption based on all the drama surrounding the fandom leads to some pretty bad reactions.

Luckily I live in a province that seems to house a LOT of furries (Ye Olde Ontario), so not a lot of people here really care what I do in my spare time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Age is not a good excuse for perversion. The way I see it, if someone is perverted, it's because they're perverted, not because they're X years old.



Age may well be a factor because labido and social environment _do_ vary with age. 

I disagree both with the assertion that 'Group x likes kinky sex because they're in their 20's,' and 'Group x likes kinky sex because they're perverts,', I think these are both too generalised and over simplified.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 19, 2012)

DW_ said:


> I think that's more to do with the tone of the person asking the question than anything. More often than not, I've heard non-furries who ask these kinds of questions also ask the furry in question whether _they_ do those things. Natural assumption based on all the drama surrounding the fandom leads to some pretty bad reactions.



I suppose that's true and I can see how furries can take it as an insult when people assume that they might do these things. Yet it is more important to not take these things seriously and not let your emotions get out of control for two reasons. The first being that the person could be honestly curious about what the fandom does and doesn't do and yelling at them or getting an attitude over this subject makes it seem like you have something to hide and leaves a bad taste in their mouth about the fandom in general. The second being is that if someone is just trying to get a reaction out of you your giving it to them. I'm in firm belief that whenever anyone asks about the topic of sex and the furry fandom it's best to play it off as a joke and not take it seriously at all; don't answer the question but instead laugh at it and point out how ridiculous that notion is.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, some of them are. I do see a lot of people with Fox Fursonas being complete sluts, and Furries with Wolf Fursonas being Linkin Park-listening Loners. But in every fandom and online community, there's always that one guy whose going to bust one particular stereotype wide open. l=/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Unfortunately, some of them are. I do see a lot of people with Fox Fursonas being complete sluts, and Furries with Wolf Fursonas being Linkin Park-listening Loners. But in every fandom and online community, there's always that one guy whose going to bust one particular stereotype wide open. l=/



and don't forget the flamboyant homosexuals. x3


----------



## DW_ (Aug 19, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Unfortunately, some of them are. I do see a lot of people with Fox Fursonas being complete sluts, and Furries with Wolf Fursonas being Linkin Park-listening Loners. But in every fandom and online community, there's always that one guy whose going to bust one particular stereotype wide open. l=/



Hey, I hate Linkin Park.  It's REAL metal or nothing for me.

(Yes I'm somewhat of a loner but that isn't really by choice -- all my friends live over two clicks away and I have precisely $0 to go over most of the time.)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol linkin park call themselves 'nu-metal',  whatever.  Nu anything sucks


----------



## burakki (Aug 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Lol linkin park call themselves 'nu-metal',  whatever.  Nu anything sucks



It really doesn't matter what they call themselves. Their music regardless will make your ears bleed.


----------



## Nadrick (Aug 19, 2012)

ill have you know im not looking to screw everything with a hole lol


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 22, 2012)

Ugh I'm sorry about not being here for awhile. I've been fairly busy. :/

Anyway, yes I'm aware that there are *some *furries are the like the stereotypes, but I was asking about the majority. 

I've done some more research and I have to say, when people say the majority of furries are porn freaks is complete bullshit. There are tons of proof that furries aren't like that. :/

After a few things people said on here, I can see why people would think we're all like that. :/ But I know as a fact they aren't. :I


----------



## Xin_Chow (Aug 24, 2012)

Every sterotype has some truth and with the furry famdom the "sterotypes" come from the people who could care less what people think and go out and openly share thier off color actions for all to see. And when the media gets involed it's all about getting people interested so they will stick around and watch. So, of course they are going to emphasize all of the "bizzare" aspects of the furry fandom. Nobody outside of the community really gives a crap about Joe Fox who sometimes puts on tail and goes to a convention. People love to hate things they don't understand and of course that means they will watch a Fox News Report on Furries Gone Wild but wouldn't even bat an eyelash towards an actual investigative report on the fandom and the mostly normal people who are apart of it. But, at the end of the day there is always going to be stigma towards the furs just for the fact that it is very strange that we pretend to be animals on the Internet and then go out and dress like our fursonas. That's just something we are all going to have to deal with.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2012)

I know plenty of walking stereotypes but not everyone is like that.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 25, 2012)

This guy is cracking me up.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 25, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> This guy is cracking me up.



Where was this posted? Complaints or something?


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 25, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> Where was this posted? Complaints or something?



It was on dA. He said 90% of bronies and furries are creeps and into bestiality. So I disagreed with him and then I got this.


----------



## Alex~Kitfox (Sep 9, 2012)

For the most part, no.  I mean, it is a HUGE stereotype that all furries jack off to furry porn or dress up in fursuits every day of the week.

Which isn't true for a LARGE part of the fandom.

So, that's my answer.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 9, 2012)

if you mean that furs siti int here basements, are ALL fat overweight balding men and fap all day.

then no.

Im a young, thin female, that has no basement to fap in. XDDDDD but really. media just makes a mess out of everything for ratings and profit..


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 9, 2012)

The only real life experience I've had meeting a furry was when I was in college, and a guy started talking to me while I was eating my lunch. The conversation started with Japanese (I was taking Japanese classes at the time) and progressed from there to games and hobbies and eventually him being a furry. He seemed incredulous that I knew what a furry was, and quite happy, I was a little indifferent. He asks if I hung out on furry sites, and I admitted I did (This was many a year ago, when MUCKs were still the primary contact, and VCL was still _the _art site for furries). And then he springs on me from the blue, "Oh I'm a babyfur."
......
Some stereotypes are deserved. There are some things you just don't tell someone you've only just met.


----------



## Chenler (Sep 10, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> As much as the media says so, is it true? Please be honest.



You have got to be kidding me. The media has potraid furries as sex crazed fiends who have sex in fursuits. There are a very VERY few amount of people in the fandom who fit the stereotype.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> The only real life experience I've had meeting a furry was when I was in college, and a guy started talking to me while I was eating my lunch. The conversation started with Japanese (I was taking Japanese classes at the time) and progressed from there to games and hobbies and eventually him being a furry. He seemed incredulous that I knew what a furry was, and quite happy, I was a little indifferent. He asks if I hung out on furry sites, and I admitted I did (This was many a year ago, when MUCKs were still the primary contact, and VCL was still _the _art site for furries). And then he springs on me from the blue, "Oh I'm a babyfur."
> ......
> Some stereotypes are deserved. There are some things you just don't tell someone you've only just met.



So what if he was a babyfur? Your anecdote doesn't state that he exhibited any stereotypical babyfur behaviour so how does this make such stereotypes deserved?


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 10, 2012)

The media always over-exaggerate things to get people to watch and make money. I don't let peoples views bother me though, I might be a little on the chubby side but I am not just some "yiffy fur-fag, or someone that has sex in a fursuit" I am a fur just for the fun of it, I love to roleplay and it's just a hobby of mine to be something that I cannot. But I don't go acting like a dog, that just seems very weird to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

RedTheHusky said:


> The media always over-exaggerate things to get people to watch and make money. I don't let peoples views bother me though, I might be a little on the chubby side but I am not just some "yiffy fur-fag, or someone that has sex in a fursuit" I am a fur just for the fun of it, I love to roleplay and it's just a hobby of mine to be something that I cannot. *Which is exactly what everyone else is doing*.



It's not what I'm doing.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 10, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> So what if he was a babyfur? Your anecdote doesn't state that he exhibited any stereotypical babyfur behaviour so how does this make such stereotypes deserved?



It was way TMI. It confirmed the old 'Lacking in normal socializing' area. It's like when anime nerds have their anime character pillows, whatever if they keep them in private, but when they bring it to a con or talk about them to people who they've just met, well, they're officially into the 'hilarious anime pervert' stereotype. It's the reason I don't join any of those groups, I don't need to proclaim to the world all my interests , weird or not, from the moment I've met them.

Like Otherkin that feel the need to tell you this immediately. Or vore furs that put that in their bio. There's a lot of things that people don't need to know immediately or directly. Then again, maybe I'm just old fashioned.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> It was way TMI. It confirmed the old 'Lacking in normal socializing' area. It's like when anime nerds have their anime character pillows, whatever if they keep them in private, but when they bring it to a con or talk about them to people who they've just met, well, they're officially into the 'hilarious anime pervert' stereotype. It's the reason I don't join any of those groups, I don't need to proclaim to the world all my interests , weird or not, from the moment I've met them.
> 
> Like Otherkin that feel the need to tell you this immediately. Or vore furs that put that in their bio. There's a lot of things that people don't need to know immediately or directly. Then again, maybe I'm just old fashioned.



I suppose some people, especially if they have a marginal or niche interest, feel they need to tell someone. That's rather what these forums exist as, I suppose, but from an anonymous perspective. 
I can empathise with that, I don't think it means people are stereotypes, just a bit awkward.


----------



## YuroFox (Sep 17, 2012)

My views changed a lot since I made this thread.

I don't think the majority of furries like yiff, but I don't think the minority like it either. I think it's about even, and the ones that like it just like it for the art, and then there are the extremist that shove it down everyone's throats and find it "hot". Some people just look at it for the lulz and find it hilarious. 


But yeah that's what I think, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 17, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> It was way TMI. It confirmed the old 'Lacking in normal socializing' area. It's like when anime nerds have their anime character pillows, whatever if they keep them in private, but when they bring it to a con or talk about them to people who they've just met, well, they're officially into the 'hilarious anime pervert' stereotype. It's the reason I don't join any of those groups, I don't need to proclaim to the world all my interests , weird or not, from the moment I've met them.
> 
> Like Otherkin that feel the need to tell you this immediately. Or vore furs that put that in their bio. There's a lot of things that people don't need to know immediately or directly. Then again, maybe I'm just old fashioned.



How is factually stating some group you associate with TMI?


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes and no. In regards to factual correctness the stereotypes are not universal. In terms of how people stereotype the fandom and how it is perceived? That's not universal either, perception is subjective: the way one sees and experiences all is/has/will always being/been/be unique.

There is no simple answer to this question.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> My views changed a lot since I made this thread.
> 
> I don't think the majority of furries like yiff, but I don't think the minority like it either. I think it's about even, and the ones that like it just like it for the art, and then there are the extremist that shove it down everyone's throats and find it "hot". Some people just look at it for the lulz and find it hilarious.
> 
> ...



I think the majority of furries like porn.

Doesn't porn get the most favorites on FA (even though there is technically more clean art up)?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> My views changed a lot since I made this thread.
> 
> I don't think the majority of furries like yiff, but I don't think the minority like it either. I think it's about even, and the ones that like it just like it for the art, and then there are the extremist that shove it down everyone's throats and find it "hot". Some people just look at it for the lulz and find it hilarious.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure people actually fit into these quantised groups you've ascribed; I know I don't. Sexuality/fetishism is fickle, so any individual who is emphatic about sexual material one moment may become less interested in the future or vice versa. 

I sometimes enjoy sexual art, but not exclusively for artistic content or merit. I'd like to think I don't shove my interests at others aggressively and I'm not in it for the lulz. 


I think any attempt to describe the sexual or fetishistic element of a group in the resolution and relative concreteness you're trying to is unlikely to succeed.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2012)

There are actually a good number of clean furs. You just never hear about us because we're "boring". A story about people who like anthropomorphic characters, and draw art of them? Boring.

A story about people who like to have sex in fursuits? Now *that*'s a story.


----------



## Jallycyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes and no. Some furries like to look at anthro porn, some don't. Some furries think that they're animals (Otherkin), most don't. Some furries like to dress up in fursuits, most don't or can't afford it. A smaller minority of those that like to dress up in fursuits like to have sex in those fursuits, most don't. Lots of furries only like to look at/draw clean anthro art. Some furries who enjoy anthro porn also have other strange fetishes they like to integrate with that, but again, they appear to be a minority. Like all stereotypes, stereotypes about furries have some truth to them, but they are largely an oversimplification. Even if furries did fit the stereotypes, that doesn't mean we're not people.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2012)

There will be sterotypes in the fandom as long as there are people that create them.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 17, 2012)

Short answer: sort of
Long answer: Look there are a lot of stereotypes about furries and they are just like stereotypes of every other group. There are a lot that I have found have been true for many furries, but no stereotype will ever be always a yes. The sex thing though, no I dont believe that in the big picture its true, of course you are going to see yiff but thats expected when many see themselves as more anthro.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2012)

all furries are dogfucking pedophiles [/thread]


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There will be sterotypes in the fandom as long as there are people that create them.



And naturally the outside world is about as interested in our stereotypes as they are of Azeris or trainspotters. :j


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> And naturally the outside world is about as interested in our stereotypes as they are of Azeris or trainspotters. :j



The only people that take interest in the negative stereotypes are the ones who watch daytime talkshows....which are few, but the question does get asked if "furries are [insert x stereotype here]" by people who are curious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The only people that take interest in the negative stereotypes are the ones who watch daytime talkshows....which are few, but the question does get asked if "furries are [insert x stereotype here]" by people who are curious.



The same individuals who watch judge judy and jeremy kyle then? 

The only time the stereotype of furrydom has come up for me in any significant way is when I told my now ex, and she subsequently quizzed her friends about it to decide whether I was a normal catch or not. 
I regret to say I probably misrepresented the group, because I only bothered explaining my personal interests [which included saying I might be interested in sexual costumery], so it's probably people like me who are in part responsible for some of the stereotypes because we are perhaps more likely to tell partners and then the impression of us as people is spread as the impression of the entirity through casual conversation.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> The same individuals who watch judge judy and jeremy kyle then?
> 
> The only time the stereotype of furrydom has come up for me in any significant way is when I told my now ex, and she subsequently quizzed her friends about it to decide whether I was a normal catch or not.
> I regret to say I probably misrepresented the group, because I only bothered explaining my personal interests [which included saying I might be interested in sexual costumery], so it's probably people like me who are in part responsible for some of the stereotypes because we are perhaps more likely to tell partners and then the impression of us as people is spread as the impression of the entirity through casual conversation.
> Sorry about that.



You need to come to Pittsburgh during Anthrocon then.


----------



## YuroFox (Sep 21, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I think the majority of furries like porn.
> 
> Doesn't porn get the most favorites on FA (even though there is technically more clean art up)?




Well look what the fuck we have here.

These stats are surprising to be honest.


----------



## Bread (Sep 21, 2012)

I know a popular stereotype is that all furries have autism or are somewhat socially retarded.

Thanks to this _wonderful _video 
[video=youtube;kRrM-86Bc9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRrM-86Bc9o[/video]

After going to a few furmeets and FA:U I think I can safely dismiss that, I sat down and had some great level headed conversations with furries, many of them with fantastic social skills.


----------



## YuroFox (Sep 22, 2012)

Bread said:


> I know a popular stereotype is that all furries have autism or are somewhat socially retarded.
> 
> Thanks to this _wonderful _video
> [video=youtube;kRrM-86Bc9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRrM-86Bc9o[/video]
> ...



I agree, I went to AC 2012 and they are very social people. 

I can't say that for myself though, I'm a very shy person. XD


----------



## GreenReaper (Sep 23, 2012)

The Anthropomorphic Research Project has been running furry surveys at conventions and online for years, in part to determine the truth of some of those stereotypes.

Here's a summary of their latest findings; you can see that some stereotypes are at least partially true (furries _are_ gayer, though far from 100% gay), but others are false (while they do like fantasy, if anything furries seem to be more psychologically stable than the average person, perhaps because they have a good support network).


----------



## Joey (Sep 23, 2012)

Sometimes it's lonely out there for someone who's completely hetero. :cry:


----------



## GreenReaper (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey, you have the 25% to keep you company! (Unfortunately, 80% of them are guys.)


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> (while they do like fantasy, if anything furries seem to be more psychologically stable than the average person, perhaps because they have a good support network).



Im sure that could be debatable. 

Aww would you look at that, they had a list of "popufurs" :V


----------



## Joey (Sep 23, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> Hey, you have the 25% to keep you company! (Unfortunately, 80% of them are guys.)



It's alright, we can all drink together and talk about vaginas like guys always do. :J


----------



## Joey (Sep 23, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Im sure that could be debatable.
> 
> Aww would you look at that, they had a list of "popufurs" :V



And Zen was on there. I fuckin' hate that guy. :/


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 23, 2012)

honestly, none of those things are true people just dont care for the media so they try to make it more interesting and sexualized. i just ignore what they claim to be true.


----------



## u71799 (Oct 2, 2012)

its true bro all of it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy shitballs is that user name really necessary?!


----------



## u71799 (Oct 2, 2012)

whaaaaaattttttt bro


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 2, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Sometimes it's lonely out there for someone who's completely hetero. :cry:



Say man, I'll be straight with you.


----------



## FatalSyndrome (Oct 3, 2012)

Not for EVERYONE, but as with all stereotypes they exist for a reason. There are people who fit the stereotypes like a glove. Is it fair to say that ALL furries are that way, though? No.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2012)

Foxfur31 said:


> honestly, none of those things are true people just dont care for the media so they try to make it more interesting and sexualized. i just ignore what they claim to be true.



Oh, trust me. ALL of those things are true... and then some.

Those "sensationalized" media stories barely even scratch the tip of the iceberg.

Luckily the really weird stuff happens behind closed doors and in most cases you wouldn't even know it exists unless you actively seek it out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

Yuuuuup. What Ricky said.  


Silly newfags.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 4, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Oh, trust me. ALL of those things are true... and then some.
> 
> Those "sensationalized" media stories barely even scratch the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Luckily the really weird stuff happens behind closed doors and in most cases you wouldn't even know it exists unless you actively seek it out.



Haha!

FA is one of the tamest Furry sites out there. 6 years or so ago when I first started looking into this fandom, I ran across some Furry sites that were very...undesirable to say the most polite thing.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 4, 2012)

I like sexual furry art, does that make me a bad person? It's actually a strong reason why I consider myself a furry.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I like sexual furry art, does that make me a bad person?



Yes, you are a very bad person. Very bad indeed.


----------



## Foxfur31 (Oct 4, 2012)

i trust you that the wierd stuff happens behind close doors thats why i thought it wasnt there thanks for telling me


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2012)

So if you see a closed door, don't open it.  
I know I would.


----------



## Foxfur31 (Oct 4, 2012)

haha thanks for the tip


----------



## Ricky (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfur31 said:


> i trust you that the wierd stuff happens behind close doors thats why i thought it wasnt there thanks for telling me



I've gone through those doors.  Kind of like Hunter Thompson with the Hell's Angels.

Shit, I was curious.

So yeah.  I know just about everything you don't want to know about those scenes.  Just ask me.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Oct 4, 2012)

But what if we DO want to know? 
Freaked out yet?


----------

